# Best find yet



## beagle pup (Aug 11, 2012)

i found this last weekend when me and a friend went to the yellow river i was so excited to find it i've found arrowheads there before but nothing like this any info on it would greatly appreciated i've look throw books and went on the internet but have not found anything


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it's a trade pipe.....Dont find them very often in that condition,great find!!!


----------



## fishtail (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes it is, a stemless trade pipe.
That's an excellent find!
I've found several colonial trade pipes but that is a real find!
Appears perfect in every way.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 11, 2012)

Odd part to me is the tighter than 90 degrees of the bowl to stem.
That was used in the mid-west somewhat often. Haven't noticed that around the southeast stuff.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 11, 2012)

Great find. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice find.  I've only found two and both were broken.  Congrats.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 12, 2012)

Might be the same maker.









Just 10 miles east of Appomattox, where the Civil War ended, is the small, remote town of Pamplin, Virginia. It’s thought that pipe making was underway in Pamplin by the 1740s, shortly after the first settlers arrived, and it developed into a cottage industry. The pipes, made from the nearby deposits of red clay, were primarily created by local women. They were fired in backyard, wood-burning ovens and were then packed in barrels and crates lined with pine needles or sawdust by local storeowners. Pamplin pipes were shipped all over the United States.
In Virginia the Pamplin Pipe Factory - Located in Pamplin City, Appomattox County, VA is listed on the National Register of Historic Places.  Its history dates back to the Appomatucks Indians and their cottage industry of clay pipes. The first major industry in Appomattox was the Pamplin Smoking Pipe Manufacturing Company. Established in 1878, this factory manufactured clay pipes for over 70 years before closing in 1951. The existing Pamplin Pipe Factory was built in 1880. It houses the original clay kiln which once produced one million clay pipes per month. The site now includes a museum.

Many Clay pipes can still be collected or dug that were made by the Merrill Pottery better known under its latter name as the Akron Smoking Pipe Co. The Akron Smoking Pipe Co. (1890-1919) was located at 3775 Mogadore Road in Mogadore, OH. It started out as the E. H. Merrill Co., which produced Ohio stoneware and clay specialties. On September 3, 1890, the company was incorporated as The Akron Smoking Pipe Co. (ASPCo) with offices on Falor Street in Akron, OH just west of Main Street in the same building as the Diamond Match Co. It controlled the clay smoking pipe business of five other companies with directors who owned the other companies. One of those Companies was the Pamplin Co. The Pamplin Plant was located in Pamplin City, Virginia, near rich sources of a type of clay found only in Powhattan and Appomattox Counties. The company's mainstay products, Powhattan clay and "stone" smoking pipes were not only included with box matches, but were also packaged for retail sales.


----------



## Son (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep, I've got a couple of those.


----------



## beagle pup (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your help with the info.i really appreciated it thanks


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks good anyone got any wacky backy lets fire that bad boy up LOL just kidding.


----------

